# Pump Farm, Devon - September 2007



## Foxylady (Sep 11, 2007)

On a bus journey past the farm a couple of weeks ago, I noticed that the farm buildings are no longer in use and are quite derelict, so I took a trip out today to check it out.
The farmhouse itself is a beautiful old Devon Long House covered in red-leaved Virginia Creeper. Unfortunately, because I'm used to seeing it, it didn't occur to me to take a photo of it at the time. However it is inhabited.
After taking a few pics from the road, the owner came out to tell me a bit about the farm and he gave me permission to have a look around the buildings to take some close-ups. Now retired from farming, he assurred me that the buildings are going to remain and will shortly be leased out. 
I would have liked to have ventured further and hang around a bit longer but the owner walked around with me, and I didn't want to outstay my welcome.
Hope you enjoy the photos.  













The walkway between the upper storeys of the two barns are so that heavy stuff such as hay bales or sacks of feed don't have to be taken down a ladder, across the yard and up another ladder.






The inside of a lean-to with a collapsing roof.































I took this next one through a chink in the planking and could only just about make out the shape of a tractor cabin, so I was well surprised and pleased to see the details when it was processed.






Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Pump Farm, Devon - 11/9/07*

A few more.





















Cheers


----------



## crocroche (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Pump Farm, Devon - 11/9/07*

now i like good posts 
and mate youve done it
the pictures are brute and a true perspective of what this place looks like.
love it keep em comeing


----------



## King Al (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Pump Farm, Devon - 11/9/07*

Good stuff foxy, the place looks like it could do with a lick of paint and a good clean but it does look some how peacefull, I hope the guy does something useful with it


----------



## tonyque2 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Pump Farm, Devon - 11/9/07*

Have driven past this farm on many occasions but never realised there was so many derelict barns accociated with it. Have to take a closer look next time I pass. Looks interesting - nice photos


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Pump Farm, Devon - 11/9/07*

Cheers guys. 

Just checking some stuff out via Google and came across this:

http://www.devonfarms.co.uk/farmhouse-devon.html

If you scroll down the page a bit you'll come across Pump Farm's entry with a photo of the Longhouse. Helps to complete the picture (as I forgot to take one of it  )! 

Apparently, it's been owned by the same family for 400 odd years!

Cheers


----------



## kittenpolly (Sep 26, 2009)

*nice farm*

i live next to pump farm its a wonderfull old place and still looks the same


----------

